# Would do anything to make my marriage work



## WillPower

I'm 41, twin kids, a boy and a girl, 18 months old now
Very frustrated with my marriage and nothing seems to work,

Hope to find some answers here


----------



## sokillme

First of marriage at all cost is slavery. 

Besides that tell us what is going on with your marriage. Give us the full story.


----------



## delupt

The birth of kids is often what kills marriage in terms of sex, intimacy, companionship, respect, etc., I guess this applies doubly to twins. 

Once someone swithces off and the roles change with man necesarily getting more beta-provider with newborns, it is often game-over without action from the husband. You're early on the problem, but what are the core frustrations?


----------



## uhtred

I think more specifics would help. Not all marriages are worth saving though if there is some deep fundamental divide between the partners.


----------



## StillSearching

Welcome, Remember always put your spouse ahead of your children.


----------



## OnTheFly

Twins because of fertility treatments?

Is wife same age, roughly as you?

Rough pregnancy?

How long married?

I'm guessing you are now #4, in order of priority, in the family?


----------



## OnTheFly

StillSearching said:


> Welcome, Remember always put your spouse ahead of your children.


I'm assuming you mean, that if Mom and Pop are good, then the benefits of the solid foundation will reach the twins?


----------



## Lila

WillPower said:


> I'm 41, twin kids, a boy and a girl, 18 months old now
> Very frustrated with my marriage and nothing seems to work,
> 
> Hope to find some answers here


What seems to be the problem?


----------



## Diana7

Having twins of that age is very tiring. Try and have a night out together once a week if you can get a sitter.


----------



## INTJwife_11

Like others have said, specifics would be helpful. Have you tried counseling, if talking doesn’t help?


----------



## SongoftheSouth

There are some really smart people on here that can give you advice Willpower (Im not one of them) so give the details and hope we can help.:smile2:


----------



## StillSearching

OnTheFly said:


> I'm assuming you mean, that if Mom and Pop are good, then the benefits of the solid foundation will reach the twins?


It's a sign of the deterioration of society that this has to even be brought up.
It never had to be said in the past.


----------



## MattMatt

WillPower said:


> I'm 41, twin kids, a boy and a girl, 18 months old now
> Very frustrated with my marriage and nothing seems to work,
> 
> Hope to find some answers here


What is wrong, @WillPower? How can we help you?


----------

